# Taking a Maid back to UK for a week...



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

I live in Dubai with my wife and two young children aged 3 and 1, after many moral dillemas we finally decided that due to both of us having full time jobs it would be alots better for all of us if we got a 'livin' housemaid. What a difference she made! Quality of life is so much better its not worth going back!

My sister in the UK is getting married and we are going of course, we want to take our maid with us. The trip is for 7 days only. I have made enquiries with the relevant visa departments and by all accounts the house maid needs to have worked with you (been sponsored by you) for a minimum of 12 months before you can sponsor them for a Domestic worker visa in UK... Ours has been with us for about 6 months... The call center stated that I can write a supporting letter with her visa application but its not a guarrantee she will get one...

Does anyone else have a similar situation or experience of this to try and help us get organised at all? 

I have a visa application appointment next week in which I should submit loads of documents for her to apply plus around 1200aed.

Im just worried!!:confused2:


----------



## danbrown (Apr 6, 2010)

ACoz2000 said:


> I live in Dubai with my wife and two young children aged 3 and 1, after many moral dillemas we finally decided that due to both of us having full time jobs it would be alots better for all of us if we got a 'livin' housemaid. What a difference she made! Quality of life is so much better its not worth going back!
> 
> My sister in the UK is getting married and we are going of course, we want to take our maid with us. The trip is for 7 days only. I have made enquiries with the relevant visa departments and by all accounts the house maid needs to have worked with you (been sponsored by you) for a minimum of 12 months before you can sponsor them for a Domestic worker visa in UK... Ours has been with us for about 6 months... The call center stated that I can write a supporting letter with her visa application but its not a guarrantee she will get one...
> 
> ...



easiest way out of your dillema:

why wont you just say she worked for you for MORE than 12 months ?
IF THEY ASKED FOR employee/employer contract, just make one, ANTEDATED.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

well, I take a wild guess here to the PP's comment.....
these guys can easy check when the sponsorship started and/or she entered the country (if she's new here... ) so it's not that easy as in other places to just "create a back-dated contract..."

maybe I am wrong, but....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

danbrown said:


> easiest way out of your dillema:
> 
> why wont you just say she worked for you for MORE than 12 months ?
> IF THEY ASKED FOR employee/employer contract, just make one, ANTEDATED.


Because that would be lying?  And can easily be checked.

-


----------



## danbrown (Apr 6, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Because that would be lying?  And can easily be checked.
> 
> -


does the one year employed by you requirement applies only
being emplyoed by you there in dubai > what if your maid was 
employed by you back home for say 3 years, and you only brought
her there last 6 months ?


anyway, a lie is only a lie if you get caught
and ... you get caught only if you're not a good liar ...


----------



## Metamorphosis (Aug 26, 2008)

Seven days and you're having trouble finding family/friends to help you out? Two kids and such a dilemma... We're six siblings... Imagine growing up in this household!

You can write a supporting letter but there's not guarantee indeed. Basically hope for a positive but always prepare for a negative.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

danbrown said:


> does the one year employed by you requirement applies only
> being emplyoed by you there in dubai > what if your maid was
> employed by you back home for say 3 years, and you only brought
> her there last 6 months ?
> ...



Wake up! A lie here is breaking the law and there are always consequences....

-


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

just an advice . keep her in dubai and dont take it to UK .

heard lots of story about the same situation one them happened with my grandmother . 

good luck with it whatever you decide .. 
Tc .


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Metamorphosis said:


> Seven days and you're having trouble finding family/friends to help you out? Two kids and such a dilemma... We're six siblings... Imagine growing up in this household!
> 
> You can write a supporting letter but there's not guarantee indeed. Basically hope for a positive but always prepare for a negative.


Excellent! Thanks for the words of wisdom! More fool you for not getting help with your standard of living, the way I see it is why make things more difficult than they need to be!

I have written the letter and will be attending the visa interview today, fingers crossed she will be ok to come with us! By the way, for your information our housemaid is actually interested in seeing a different country also, shes looking forward to the all expenses paid business trip! lane:

Narrow minds seldom widen!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good for you for allowing her such an experience! I hope it gets approved!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

ACoz2000 said:


> I live in Dubai with my wife and two young children aged 3 and 1, after many moral dillemas we finally decided that due to both of us having full time jobs it would be alots better for all of us if we got a 'livin' housemaid. What a difference she made! Quality of life is so much better its not worth going back!
> 
> My sister in the UK is getting married and we are going of course, we want to take our maid with us. The trip is for 7 days only. I have made enquiries with the relevant visa departments and by all accounts the house maid needs to have worked with you (been sponsored by you) for a minimum of 12 months before you can sponsor them for a Domestic worker visa in UK... Ours has been with us for about 6 months... The call center stated that I can write a supporting letter with her visa application but its not a guarrantee she will get one...
> 
> ...


Why not just say she is a freind and take her on a visitors visa.


----------



## Metamorphosis (Aug 26, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Excellent! Thanks for the words of wisdom! More fool you for not getting help with your standard of living, the way I see it is why make things more difficult than they need to be!
> 
> I have written the letter and will be attending the visa interview today, fingers crossed she will be ok to come with us! By the way, for your information our housemaid is actually interested in seeing a different country also, shes looking forward to the all expenses paid business trip! lane:
> 
> Narrow minds seldom widen!


Haha did it seem like I was taking a shot at you? Well, I wasn't. It was mostly in jest really.

OFFTOPIC RANT (Again, this is not directed to you so chill out)
The more I think about it, the more this whole fulltime nanny/housemaid culture seems kinda silly to me. Call me old school but parents should be raising kids.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Metamorphosis said:


> Haha did it seem like I was taking a shot at you? Well, I wasn't. It was mostly in jest really.
> 
> OFFTOPIC RANT (Again, this is not directed to you so chill out)
> The more I think about it, the more this whole fulltime nanny/housemaid culture seems kinda silly to me. Call me old school but parents should be raising kids.


I actually agree with you, but if people want to live that life so be it, thats there decission.
At least it employs a person that would not normally be making jack ****.
Myself, how could I be myself with another person living in the house.
It would restrict a number of things that me and the missus get up to around the house.


----------



## RedJack (Jul 2, 2010)

ACoz2000 said:


> Excellent! Thanks for the words of wisdom! More fool you for not getting help with your standard of living, the way I see it is why make things more difficult than they need to be!
> 
> I have written the letter and will be attending the visa interview today, fingers crossed she will be ok to come with us! By the way, for your information our housemaid is actually interested in seeing a different country also, shes looking forward to the all expenses paid business trip! lane:
> 
> Narrow minds seldom widen!


Hi ACoz2000, can I ask what the outcome was of your visa application for your maid? I'm in a similar situation, going back to the UK for a month or 2 in November for delivery of 3rd baby. Staying with retired parents so want to take our maid to help out. She doesn't speak any english though.... Any advice you can offer after your experience?


----------

